# Interuptions and the car show.



## alleyyooper (Jun 22, 2019)

https://www.abc12.com/content/news/...-facility-in-Thetford-Township-511673591.html. the crew had to go to this fire about 5 guys from another shift who volunteered to help with the car show carried on in fine fashion.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 22, 2019)

Another Buick at the show. I really like it and the owner wasn't around long tro talk to. He is a Fireman.














Air flow fix.






Really enjoyed talking to this cars owner. Five times the one panal was painted till the color was what he wanted. Turned out the secret was the primer a mix between gray and red. Powered by a Flat head V8 and triple Stronburgs. 






A Pontiac Lemans.




Another one.




Ford.




And another Ford, T bird.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 24, 2019)

A 1927 Star.
















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Our Neighbour at the show on the south side was a Fiat 500 with a wrap Rally Car.









Mopar er.





Nice car but way to much yellow for me. Included the dash and all interior painted areas and even the grill.
Where is the Chrome




We were walking over to get some coffee when this beauty drove in. I say to the driver, you drove so fast the gas cap flew off. He had called his son to get him one before I came back to take pictures.





Chopped S 10 Rat infested truck



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 24, 2019)

Al


----------

